# Unterschied <embed> und <object>



## chuvak (5. Mai 2005)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen <embed> und <object>?
Sie sind doch beide da, um Mediendateien anzuzeigen. Aber wann benutzt man welches?


----------



## Maik (5. Mai 2005)

>>> selfHTML - Multimedia


----------



## chuvak (5. Mai 2005)

da hab ich auch schon geguckt, aber ich verstehe es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Gumbo (5. Mai 2005)

Das embed-Element diente ursprünglich zum Einbinden von meist akustischen (Audiodateien) oder visuellen (Videodateien) Medien. Ich meine,  Netscape waren die Schöpfer dieses Elements.
Während dies zwar von den meisten Browsern aus Gründen der Kompatibilität interpretiert wird, wurde es vom W3C nie in ein Standard übernommen. Stattdessen wurde das weitaus universellere object-Element eingeführt. Damit können nun nicht nur Multimedia-Objekte (Audio/Video) sondern auch Applets und weitere Dokumente (z. B. HTML-Dokumente) eingebunden werden.


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Mai 2005)

> […] und weitere Dokumente (z. B. HTML-Dokumente) eingebunden […]


Interessant! Sozusagen als Ersatz für iFrames. Gibt es da irgendwelche Vor-/Nachteile, die man beachten sollte?


----------



## Gumbo (6. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mich damit eigentlich noch garnicht beschäftigt, meist nutze ich die vielen Vorteile einer serverseitigen Lösung.
Dennoch findet man im Internet ein paar Informationen zu diesem Thema:
Inline frames vs. object
OBJECT test suite (zur schnellen Übersicht die Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse)

Der einzige mir bekannte Nachteil ist, dass das object-Element kein Attribut zur Deklaration des Ziels gibt. Daher ist es also – wenn überhaupt – nur für nicht interagierende Dokumente geeignet.


----------

